# Cypripedium Rascal



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

nice bud, can't wait to see the bloom! remind me what Rascal is...


----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> nice bud, can't wait to see the bloom! remind me what Rascal is...



kentuckiense x parviflorum


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 26, 2009)

I am looking foreward to seeing it open...:drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice Hakone


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2009)




----------



## P-chan (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful!!! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

I think we exchanged weather, rainy and cool here!  Nice cyp.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2009)

Any updates Hakone?


----------



## Hakone (May 6, 2009)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2009)

That is just too cool!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2009)

Just lovely. The petals are exceptional on this one - I'm sure you're delighted!


----------



## Jorch (May 6, 2009)

the parviflorum parent is sure dominant! :clap:


----------

